# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم MAGMA BOX تحديثات :  HxcMagmaV1.0.2.1 more then 2000 New Prociders id and Lot of New Alcatal Phones Added

## mohamed73

*HxcMagma v1.0.2.1
13 July 2K14*  What's new ?    *Added Code Calculator for These ALCATEL Phones:*   * OT-1009T-1009AT-1009XOT-1045OT-1045DOT-1045GOT-1046OT-1046DOT-1046GOT-A383G*    * Added more than 2000 NEW Provider ID(s)* * For Download: 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Updates History: 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Success Reports: 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Official Facebook Page:  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

